# What treats do your rats find irresistible?



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I realize that for most rats Yogies are a constant, ha. We're trying out training, but I've noticed my rats _like_ yogies, oats, Gerber's Graduates puffs, etc, but none of these things make them head-over-heels. I haven't found something yet that they will pay attention for. They're girls of course and they are always busy bodies, and have their own ideas of what they want to do and when they want to do it. I thought food that they really love would gain their attention for a second long enough to get some progress with training, but I'm not sure.

So what do your rats really (and I mean really) love?

(We're trying to get down "coming when called." For the most part I don't mind them running about and being wild little bubs but coming on command is very important to me and to their safety, and it's something my family has never had much real success with as far as pets go, no matter what we try...)


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cookie would literally flip if you gave her something sugary :yum: of course she never was allowed much until her very last days. My boys are crazy in love with the mini milkbones. It's also too precious to watch them carry around teeny tiny bone shaped treats


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Peanut butter. It's baisically rat crack.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

NutriCal, nutella, the apple cinnamon baby puffs, CHEERIOS like nobody's business.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Daisy loves the Gerber Puffs. She and Roxy (when Roxy was with us) would kill for them. Yesterday I gave Daisy her first bit of mashed potatoes and she really liked them. Not as a treat, but I usually sprinkle raw rolled oats (not the quick oats) in with the food. They are not expensive when I buy in bulk. Bits of banana are a favorite as is yogurt licked off my fingers. 
On the DO NOT LIKE list are apples and carrots.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Banana, grapes, peas, kale, cheerios, berries, frozen corn, broccoli was kind of a meh but they ate it... Basically my girls seem to like anything fruit/veggie


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

I havnt found anything my girls go crazy for but fruit loops and yogies seem to make them quite happy.


----------



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

My girls go nuts for blueberries, especially frozen ones! My two older girls also will do anything for pieces of dog food, but my younger ones don't seem to care as much.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

The things my rats will literally go crazy for are fresh strawberries and cooked pasta and seaweed. I think they like seaweed because it's a little salty and don't give any salty treats otherwise, though they can only have a little-iodine is good for them, but a lot can be bad. (like most good things)


----------



## Lauraeliza (Aug 28, 2015)

Thelma and Louise seriously love frozen peas. They love most types of cereal, chicken, carrots, lettuce. And of course, they love pretty much anything we are eating. When I had a rootbeer float, they liked to lick the foam from it. Louise tried to get into my wine, but I wouldn't let her. Louise is very bold compared to Thelma--it's not unusual for her to try to pry your mouth open to see what you might be eating.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine go nuts for corn, peas, strawberries, blueberries, apple, grapes, cherrios and of course YOGURT


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Corn on the cob, watermelon, eggs, and broccoli. Watermelon is the only fruit they'll touch, and they're obsessed.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

In addition to my two rat boys, I have a Brazilian Short-tailed Opossum. She is an insectivore so I have two types of insectivore diets, but she weighs just over an ounce so she doesn't eat a lot of it. Every day I give all three littleuns a dish with fruit, vegies and insectivore diet. The rats grab the insectivore diet first, then come back for the rest. They also like yogies, cheerios, peanut butter, and all types of cheese. If I make the mistake of eating while they are out, they grab anything off my plate or fork and dash for cover.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Sausages. Well, Merry does. She will squeal loudly like a pig if I even put my hand near her while shes eating sausage, don't even have to touch her. She carries on like shes being attacked.


----------



## Sushigirl (Sep 10, 2015)

So far yogurt and banana have been a big hit with Sushi, she doesn't mind apple and baby broccoli, not keen on normal broccoli though she will eat it.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

My two girls LOVE cheese puff balls and sunflower seeds.


----------

